# Ubuntu 9.04 Wireless Connection Problem



## Rel (Sep 7, 2009)

So I decided today to dual boot Vista with Ubuntu today, so i set up the partition, put in the live cd, and installed in on the extra partition. But now when i go to the network manager, it doesn't find any networks at all. I know my connection works perfectly fine (or else i wouldn't be on here), but its pretty annoying when it cant find anything.

When i booted from the live CD, it worked perfectly fine and let me connect to my modem. But now after I installed it, nothing happens.  What can I do to fix this?

I went through the bios but didn't find anything with the wireless card, i went through windows and disabled it turning off the wireless card, And i even through in the setting manually, and it says it can find it, but it has no internet connection from that setting at all.

Ive had this problem before on my Gateway MT3707 laptop (which is why i totally ditched linux), but im hoping you guys can help me out here. (on that laptop i even tried using the windows driver from some linux program but that didn't resolve the issue at all either.)


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 7, 2009)

I've noticed that often things work on the liveCD but not after an install.  It seems they preload more drivers off the liveCD to try and make sure everything works.  Try going into System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and see if there is a proprietary driver for your WiFi that you have to enable, that's likely what the fix will be.  I had to do that for my Broadcom Wireless on my laptop after install.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 7, 2009)

What WiFi card do you have?


----------



## Rel (Sep 7, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I've noticed that often things work on the liveCD but not after an install.  It seems they preload more drivers off the liveCD to try and make sure everything works.  Try going into System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and see if there is a proprietary driver for your WiFi that you have to enable, that's likely what the fix will be.  I had to do that for my Broadcom Wireless on my laptop after install.


I installed all of the updates, and then i went in there, and it only had a graphics card update for me to install.

After ive done the updates, it will incorrectly recognize my modem and it wont connect to it (but it says its there)

The wifi card is Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 7, 2009)

Rel said:


> The wifi card is Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter.


http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258284
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135412
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...k2&q=Atheros+AR928X+Ubuntu+9.04&aq=f&oq=&aqi=



> as soon as I installed wicd it was fine.


Try that.


----------



## Rel (Sep 7, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258284
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135412
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894177
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...k2&q=Atheros+AR928X+Ubuntu+9.04&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
> ...


With a couple more mods it works, thanks.


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 8, 2009)

Rel said:


> With a couple more mods it works, thanks.



What were the two mods?  Curious to see what you did.


----------

